# lexical fillers: inaano, etc.



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does 'inaano' and its variation in the below sentences mean?

-Kung inano ka niya, edi anuhin mo!
-Inaano kita? 
-inaano ko ba? di ko naman inaano skul mo ung estudyante lang.
-inaano ng utak mo! 
-Mas naaano ko lang yung mga dream ko.


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

_Inaano_ and its cohorts _kwan_, _ginaganyan_, _ginaganito_ and numerous variants thereof are all lexical fillers or filler words. The meaning can be gleaned only with much supposition if you are not party to the conversation. For instance, with the lines of text you provided inaano can mean almost anything. Unlike non-lexical fillers (see here), lexical fillers can serve a semantic purpose and in fact there are filler nouns, filler verbs, even filler adjectives. Inaano in your samples are fillers that are substitutes for the real words that the speaker has temporarily forgotten or deliberately chooses not to mention for fear of being indelicate, among other possible reasons. Lexical fillers generally serve the purpose of making speech sound fluent when the speaker, for whatever reason, cannot or chooses not to utter the word that is actually required. Both lexical and non-lexical fillers are best avoided.



meetmeinnyc said:


> ...What does 'inaano' and its variation in the below sentences mean?
> 
> -Kung inano ka niya, edi anuhin mo!  _If he is (fill in any verb here: annoying / teasing / making fun of / mocking, etc.) you, then (fill in any corresponding verb here: annoy / tease / make fun of / mock, etc. ) him as well._
> -Inaano kita? _What am I doing to you?_
> -inaano ko ba? di ko naman inaano skul mo ung estudyante lang. _Am I doing what? / What am I doing? I am not (fill in any verb here: disturbing / interfering, etc.) your school, just that particular student._
> -inaano ng utak mo! _Your brain is doing (what?)_
> -Mas naaano ko lang yung mga dream ko....  _My dreams / aspirations are just more (fill in any adjective here: attainable / achievable / reachable, etc.) _



Here is my own text that contains the other lexical fillers:

_Sino ba sila at ginaganun-ganun ka nila? Hindi naman tayo mga kwan na pwede nilang kwanin na parang mga kwan. Kapag inano ka nila uli, anuhin mo din sila!
_
As you can see, the text is almost incomprehensible to anyone who is not already part of the conversation. For the sake of clarity, lexical and non-lexical fillers ought to be avoided, unless obfuscation is the purpose or when using such fillers in creative writing.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Very interesting! I'm going to to do some more research on this based on what you have just taught me.

Thanks so much!


----------



## zhonglin

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> What does 'inaano' and its variation in the below sentences mean?
> 
> -Kung inano ka niya, edi anuhin mo!
> -Inaano kita?
> -inaano ko ba? di ko naman inaano skul mo ung estudyante lang.
> -inaano ng utak mo!
> -Mas naaano ko lang yung mga dream ko.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



ano - base form
inaano - present tense
aanuhin - future tense
inano - past tense


These are very widely used verbs in daily conversation. It may appear to be pretty complicated for foreigners but this is actually very simple and interesting because we typically use this when we don't know what verb to use in our sentence or we don't want to specify the verb that we're using, 

All these depend upon the situation, without a situation, this verb could mean anything that you could think of

1) Kung inano ka niya, edi anuhin mo! -this could mean... "if she slaps you, you hit her!"... "if he bullies you, you beat him" .. "if he does something wrong, you do something about it".. as you can see I could use any verb because this Tagalog verb means anything that you could think of.

2) Inaano kita?  This means only one thing, "What am I doing to you?"

3) inaano ko ba?  "what am I doing_ to the subject_"

4) Di ko naman inaano skul mo. this could mean "I'm not badmouthing your school".. I'm not talking about your school... I'm not doing anything wrong with your school.. etc

5) Ayaw ako ang inaano ng utak mo! This could mean I don't like what you're head/brain is coming up with. I don't like what you're head/brain is saying. 

6) Mas naaano ko lang yung mga dream ko. This could mean "I'm just considering my dreams"


----------

